# I have three questions so I'll just knock them all out here.



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

1) If it's for target, get a blade style rest.
2) What type of target? Indoor or outdoor? For indoor, bigger vanes are better IMO. I shot 5" feathers.
3) Morrells Yellowjacket.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

1: blade
2: drag is neither good or bad, the amount is the issue. Depending on what arrows, what venue, and what you are looking for a certain amount is needed


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

blade, blazer X2s, and morrel yellowjacket, dont let it sit out in the rain like mine though.. it still works, but it is soggy and weighs like 50 extra pounds..


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll be shooting outside at least 95% of the time. Which blade rest works best?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

And how big are the Morrel Yellowjackets? I was hopin for a big one I could practice 40 and up at my house with without losing arrows.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

try a limbdriver, its big enough  it aint the targets fault if you miss darlin'.. loll


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I use a limdriver and its one of the best rests i have used,You can change the size of the forks on it so you could use it for huntingif you wanted.Okay blazers are great.I would get a morrels outdoor range bag.They last forever plus the material sheds water.And when the bag is shot up you can just buy another cover for it to save money and it is good as new.I just threw a new cover on my bag.It is its second replacement cover but we had the bag for over 2 years and it is good as new again.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

limb driver, blazer x2, Dont know dont use bag targets


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> try a limbdriver, its big enough  it aint the targets fault if you miss darlin'.. loll


I know it's not! Haha. But I wanna prevent user errors, dollface. Lol. Limbdriver target or limbdriver rest? I'll look into the Morrels and the yellowjacket.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

sawtoothscream said:


> limb driver, blazer x2, Dont know dont use bag targets


I didn't mean just bag targets. I meant any type targets, besides 3D.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Limbdriver isn't a blade rest guys.


----------



## pdgilbert (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm fairly new to target shooting, but I think I'm doing pretty well. Take my opinions with a grain of salt 

1. Had a Trophy Taker blade rest on my bow. Only complaint was that it was a PITA to tune right. Replaced it with a Hamskea VersaRest, set it up as a limb-driven drop away. I get some confused looks at a shoot, but they can't argue with my results. This let me put helical back on my arrows too. People have said that helical fletching with a blade rest won't cause a problem, but mine were kicking off the blade and going every which way. I fletched my arrows straight so that would stop, and I wasn't happy with the arrow flight. Besides which, if I ever decide to try a blade again, I'll just reconfigure the new rest that way.

2. It doesn't take a lot of vane to do what you need. I'm using 1 1/2" vanes, low profile, and they seem to do just fine on my nano shafts. If I was shooting a larger diameter arrow, I might go with a slightly larger vane, but everything I've read and heard says smaller is better for target shooting.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

although it's not specifically for target archers, the QAD Ultra-rest HD is one of the best drop-aways out there, either that or a limbdriver drop away.

2" blazer vanes do great imo for a lot of stuff, and they make some other sized blazer vanes. theyre very durable and they've always shot very well for me.

if you want a target that will outlast you get a bulldog target, most of them have a lifetime warranty, literally! if you wear the target out they'll replace it for free and you can get a good one for around $100 for a regular sized target up to an archery range type target.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats what its called! lol sorry Michaela its typically called a blade my mistake. And like i said the vanes i sent you a pic of should work pretty well for what you need em for. They're light and minimal drag so you wont have to compensate for a crosswind as bad but still stabalize well.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Bow Predator said:


> Thats what its called! lol sorry Michaela its typically called a blade my mistake. And like i said the vanes i sent you a pic of should work pretty well for what you need em for. They're light and minimal drag so you wont have to compensate for a crosswind as bad but still stabalize well.



Thanks, Bryce, you screwed me up. Lol. What size should I use though? You sent me three different sizes! Haha. And I'm looking for specific brand names!  No one's giving me those.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I have used a blade rest for years and won't even think about using anything else for target shooting. I use a Trophy Taker, but also like the Spot Hogg. Honestly, though, almost any blade rest will do the same thing. 

As for vanes, it's been said before: it all depends on what kind of target shooting. For outdoor FITA stuff, I like the Bohning X-Vanes. They are small and really really durable. If we are talking indoor target shooting, though, I have been known to use feathers in the past, but I'm thinking about trying some vanes.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a Golden Key and I think it's a blade rest. Which I just now realized it probably is only after actually looking up blade rests. I had originally been looking at drop away rests so I think it'd be a good idea to keep the one I have now so my hunting won't be as important as my target shooting. Like I said, I'll be shooting outdoor type shoots 95% of the time and I'll only have one set of arrows for all my shooting; indoor, outdoor, target, or hunting.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pm'd michaela


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

1. Go with the America's Best Rubix rest. Its pricey but you can switch from drop away to a prong and also adjust blade angle. That and it easy to use and has micro adjust windage and elevation.
2. If its for outside use I would go with a smaller vane. I like either blazers or Bohning 1.75" X vanes. I personally like alot of offset/helical, which translates into more drag. Drag isn't a bad thing, its what allows your arrows to group and be consistent...no drag means shooting no vanes at all. That being said, my arrows have alot of drag to stabilize them (bc of the helical) but if you look at a side profile of them, you will notice that my vanes are shorter and low profile, which allows for less area for the wind to blow you arrow. I'm guessing the person you were talking to was referring to that.
3. Go to Fleet Farm and you will find plenty of cheap ones, the downside is you get what you pay for...they either ware out really fast or you through out your shoulder trying to pull arrows. I'd suggest spending a little more (doesn't need to be super high end) so you get something that will last longer and be easier to pull (Fleet Farm/Cabelas will have those too).


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dont ever let a bag target sit in the rain....... it will rot out and stink like hell!


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

A limbdriver pro is a blade rest it just drops out of the way at the last second. it has all the features of a blade but is still a drop away. best rest on the market in IMO


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

iwannahoyt93 said:


> A limbdriver pro is a blade rest it just drops out of the way at the last second. it has all the features of a blade but is still a drop away. best rest on the market in IMO


WRONG, try again. an LD is nothing like a blade, never will be. To get the accuracy you can get with a blade from an LD you need to custom make blades for it and dick around because it doesn't have micro adjust for windage and the ALU block gets marred from getting it tight.

not to offend anyone, but if you DON'T shoot target DON'T comment on what rest to use for it!


If the rest is truly going to be used for target, get a blade! it doesn't matter which one, they all work, some are just easier to setup and fine tune than other. I shoot pro tuners, Aaron shoots AAE, Bridger shoots TT SS pro's and soon to be rubix, Josh shoots rubix i'm guessing but shot TT's, adam shoots TT's and Spot Hoggs and there are lots more that shoot blades. Tune a blade in for the arrows you are shooting and leave it at that; its simple and will work very reliably with no moving parts(ok, the blade flexes, but other than that there are NO moving parts). Adam and I set his spare rest up in 30min thursday night in vegas and had him shooting x's is 7 shots and a 300 the next day in comp.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. Gotta agree with Jake. If you don't shoot target then don't weigh in on target related questions. Experience is the name of the game which is why I still go to Jake before making huge decisions.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry guys  im just a bum 3d shooter and hunter.. lol gooooo QAD!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

She's talking about target archery not 3D archery Ben. IMO there's no place for a fall away in target archery. Not even 3D.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Im lovin my QAD for 3d!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

If you shoot it well then that's all that matters.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

For a target, I got the Cabelas Outfitter Mag and it has last great outside for about 6 months now. Only problem is a few weeks ago I saw the color starting to wear off so now I'm throwing a tarp over it. Good target for the $ though!


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

It was that center one. Its a bohning blazer vane micro.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ben, have you ever shot a blade to compare a QAD to? QADs aren't bad rests, i'm not a fan of them, but they aren't bad...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Jake, are you going to shoot the tuner when we dominate the 3D circuit next year haha.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I was lookin at Specialty Archery blade rests earlier and they looked really nice. If I get some money and find a place where I can try one out, I'll probably buy one of those. I think mine is just a prong rest. I'm not really sure. I'm shootin 3D too but not as much as FITA and field.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

dude, it doesn't even look like i may be shooting comps next year


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Limbdriver isn't a blade rest guys.


no but she did think "think of drop away but someone recommanded a lizard tongue". Limb driver is a great drop away and I havnt had a issue yet on ethier one while hunting or at 3d.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Michaela MMM said:


> I didn't mean just bag targets. I meant any type targets, besides 3D.


Rhinhrt rhino block. Its like $120 but a pretty awsome target and you can replace the core of it. plus it does have 3d style vitals on it in case you feel like messing around. Pretty much any rhinhart is nice but again al are around the $100 range. Here great things about spiderweb targets and they are really easy to pull arrows from.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I just wanna say sorry if I say somethin that makes me sound slow or is inaccurate. Haha. I'm still learnin all this stuff and teachin myself, no less.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> sorry guys  im just a bum 3d shooter and hunter.. lol gooooo QAD!


dont worry, there are a few target shooter on this site that recommand LD rests. I have seen MANY drop aways indoor and 3d. Heck look at the groups ontarget is posting up at 80yds and I think he uses a QAD. also think he placed 7th in vegas.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry if I said something to piss you off sawtooth. I wasn't doubting the accuracy of the LD whatsoever or any other drop away for that matter (have a QAD on my hunting bow). But I don't see why people use them in indoor shooting. IMO it's just one more thing to go wrong. But if you know how to tune them well and like them, then by all means shoot away!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

any rest will work, you dont have to buy a super expensive fancy rest to shoot great, to me any stinkin drop away will work perfectly fine. I've used my hunting set-up to shoot target and just overall practicing and it shoots extremely well, groups you can wrap your hand around at 60 yards, thats with a regular 5 pin .019 sight, a good stabilizer, and a drop away rest.

yes I may have put my bow in the draw board to adjust the idler wheel lean on it before paper tuning it, but even if it hasnt been in a draw board your bow will shoot good. any bow out there today with good (not meaning expensive, but good) accessories and if you are doing your part of the shooting you can shoot it very good no matter what brand of stuff you got or what set-up you got or what kind fo archery you do.

we all need to remeber in the first place why it is that we do shoot bows. wether it's bowhunting, 3-d, field archery, indoor spots, trick shooting, who cares. if you arent having fun with shooting bows in any sort, then the best advice I can give you is to put your bows up and do something else. if you dont enjoy it, or get frustrated with it or we all sit here and argue pointlessly then we shouldnt even be shooting bows in the first place.

so just have fun with shooting bows. ya we can sit here and talk about what everyones got on their bows and why they use this rest, or that sight and why these arrows with these vanes on them, but we still gotta remember THE MAIN PRIORITY OF THIS WEBSITE AND THE ENTIRE SPORT OF ARCHERY IS TO HAVE FUN. if you're not having fun, or we sit here and bicker with one another then why even bother.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

back to a good target to use imo I dont why you dont just get a Bulldog target. theyre the same price as any other block target and they have a LIFETIME WARRANTY!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Or get a blob or make a lifetime target.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I never said they didn't work, but for target you want a blade plain and simple. You can set one up without a press in 5 min, they are reliable, there allow for much easier group tuning(all you want/need to do for target) and they can fix some form issues as well. 

I got an issue citing what people use when their skill level puts them where they are not gear, ot7 shoots great, but he's shoot same or better groups with a blade, or diff drop away, or whatever. In the div I shot in Vegas I think the only dropaway was on gillinghams bow, but I don't remember 100%, either way my 64th place finish makes blades look terrible don't it? It's lower down than top 10...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

OT7 could shoot a Diamond Razors Edge well. He has enough skill to. IMO I can't even shoot my bow as well I'd like. Jake can shoot my now better than I can.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I was a little worried about getting a drop away after seeing some guy at State whose wouldn't work in the rain. It wouldn't sit up. My boyfriend was the one talkin to him and he said the guy said he'd had it for 5 years so I thought well if he's had it that long, of course it's gonna mess up. But my boyfriend said he could tell the guy abused it and that he'd had his drop away for 4 years and it worked great. I was thinkin about gettin one like his or one of the specialty archery blade rests, probably depending on which one is cheaper or more available to tryout and buy without ordering online.

I looked at the bulldog targets and they look really good. I was just a confused about how big they actually are. I'm not good with measurements at all.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Sorry if I said something to piss you off sawtooth. I wasn't doubting the accuracy of the LD whatsoever or any other drop away for that matter (have a QAD on my hunting bow). But I don't see why people use them in indoor shooting. IMO it's just one more thing to go wrong. But if you know how to tune them well and like them, then by all means shoot away!!


not pissed at all, I have no investment in any of these companies. Just saying lots of people use them and have great results.

also like a blade you can set up the LD without a press fast. I personally wont use rests that tie in to the cables anymore. not for me.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Id go with a blade. Im lookin into the trophy taker or even AAE even though they are more expesive.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Have you checked out the Pro Tuner, Bow Predator.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

obviously.. you should just go with a 25 dollar whisker biscuit :wink:'

thats what my dad shoots.... on his brand new prime centroid I just bought him... ukey:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I can definitely see where a blade rest does well for target especially since you dont have to worry about your arrow falling off of the rest or vanes making contact with anything as much as with a bowhunting set-up.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

now thats what I honestly cant stand. I know a whisker biscuit isnt a bad rest but it sure isnt the best by far. I cant stand seeing someone spend $1,000+ on a brand enw bow and put a cheapo whisker biscuit on it, it just aint right. I'm fine with them for those that are starting out but as far as bowhunting goes, you cant beat a drop away for the price and/or the accuracy you get with them.


outdoorsman3 said:


> obviously.. you should just go with a 25 dollar whisker biscuit :wink:'
> 
> thats what my dad shoots.... on his brand new prime centroid I just bought him... ukey:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Blades Work because they have a higher range of tunability to a certain set of arrows, shot style, tip weight, etc

I'd go with a pro tuner, AAE freakshow or rubix. If you want a do all get a versa.

Just throwing out that those who knock WB's must not have used them a lot and seen how well they work


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

WB's work great but they're are better rests out their. Who makes the rubix Jake? Never heard of that one.

Jake


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

i shoot target. i have beaten the world champ in my division with a arrow left in my quiver


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

blades are great but are very delicate. i shot a spring steel and they are great and are idiot proof but you better care extra blades if something happens. I know guys that have been shooting a shoot and something accidentally happens to the blade and they dont know so they shoot high or low and cant figure out why.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

IMO you need to just try stuff and see what you like and what works for you. alot of people like springs alot dont. its all about what works for you


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my dad likes the simplicity of WB's. he doesnt shoot target, he shoots 30 and in at deer!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Rubix is the new one from Americas best, micro adjust that's fully tool-less. Looks nice but that's all I really know, Bridger I think had one now and Josh might as well. The micro makes a world of diff group tuning, it's unreal what I click can do for group size


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I never said whisker biscuits dont work, but like someone else said there are better rests out there, I'd rather a drop away as far as hunting goes than I would a whisker biscuit or something like it.

I used a whisker biscuit for a few years when I was just starting to bowhunt. Once I got serious into bowhunting, I went to a drop away and my consistency improved just by that.
I had a Trophy Taker FC Top Slot which was a pretty good drop away, but I like my QAD much better, and now as far as drop aways go that's pretty muchall I will put on my bows.

and if something messes up on one of them, they'll fix it for free, and they did with the one I got for my Monster that came with a bow my dad bought. the rest wasnt working like it should so we shipped it to them and they replaced all the internals on it for free.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Rubix is the new one from Americas best, micro adjust that's fully tool-less. Looks nice but that's all I really know, Bridger I think had one now and Josh might as well. The micro makes a world of diff group tuning, it's unreal what I click can do for group size


I've looked at the Rubix quite a bit and played tinkered with it with the ABB boys. The best part of it is the easy of adjustability. It's also built like a tank, even though it is completely tooless. Right now I've still got my old TT SS but I'm planning on grabbing one when I'm in PA next week (hopefully Jerry, Steve and the guys can help me out a little bit).


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like a solid rest Josh, should work great for you!


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

i think the bohning blazer vane is great. and the QAD rests are pretty good


----------



## buckshot97 (Jul 19, 2012)

a nap quicktune 800 I have one and its very accurate and for 30 dollars you cant go wrong.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> 1) I wanna get a new rest at some point but I'm not sure what to get. I was thinking drop away and someone recommended Lizard Tongue. Any opinions from anyone? It'll be for target archery
> 
> 2) I have these big 4" long vanes on my arrows and someone told me they'll result in huge drag. Drag is bad, obviously. How long should my new ones be? They'll be primarily for, again, target archery.
> 
> 3) Last question! I need a long-lasting, durable-in-all-weather-types, not too too expensive target bag. Suggestions?


1. Spott Hogg drop-away model, don't remember exact name, specially for target shooting, got two and plan to turn them 
to Trophy Taker type. Extremely precise work.
2. For frontal drag, only if vanes are offset/helical glued. 
3. No idea on the last, but you may spend very little (or nothing, if steal it from the nearest construction site) 
on a foam insulation block used in construction.
All properties you listed.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

(Stealing is a controversial act, prohibited in most US states.
)


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

N7709K said:


> 1: blade
> 2: drag is neither good or bad, the amount is the issue. Depending on what arrows, what venue, and what you are looking for a certain amount is needed



exactly! on both accounts


----------



## justin120197 (Jul 8, 2012)

(1) when outdoors you want small vwanes not only does it reduce drag but it also is less affected by wind.


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

1.) Qad HDX
2.) Blazer vanes
3.) Yellow Jacket


----------

